#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Τοπογραφικό με αποστασιόμετρο;

## korniliosz

Καλησπέρα σας,

Θα ήθελα να πάρω τις γνώμες σας περί του θέματος: σε περίπτωση που ένας νέος μηχανικός
δεν μπορεί ακόμα να αγοράσει total station ή και gps . Μπορεί να υλοποιήσει αποτύπωση και τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα με μετρήσεις με κορδέλα ή με αποστασιόμετρο laser με γνωστά σημεία από διπλανά τοπογραφικα;
Aν ναι, είναι ίδια η μέθοδος με τις εξαρτήσεις στάσεων όδευσης;
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τον τρόπο; (Δέχομαι και προσωπικά μηνύματα για όποιον θέλει)
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είμαι ούτε τοπογράφος ούτε ασχολούμαι ως πολιτικός μηχανικός με τοπογραφικά.
Αλλά είναι δυνατόν σήμερα να συνταχθεί ένα σύγχρονο, εξαρτημένο κατά ΕΓΣΑ τοπογραφικό με κορδέλα ή έστω αποσταστιόμετρο laser;

Αγαπητέ συνάδελφε γιατί δεν νοικιάζεις τον εξοπλισμό αν δεν μπορείς να τον αγοράσεις;
Απ' όσο γνωρίζω διατίθεται προς ενοικίαση τέτοιος εξοπλισμός, τουλάχιστον σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη.
Αν βρίσκεσαι μακριά απ' αυτά τα αστικά κέντρα δες μήπως μπορεί να σε εξυπηρετήσει κάποιος συνάδελφος.

----------


## ibo

αυτό που θες να κανεις δεν ειναι εξαρτηση απο ΕΓΣΑ87, αλλα εξάρτηση από ΔΙΤΟ'16 (ΔΙπλανά ΤΟπογραφικά). Η τεχνική αυτή δεν εχει πιστοποιηθεί...  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

